# Topics > Agriculture >  Apple picking robot, Abundant Robotics, Inc., Menlo Park, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Abundant Robotics, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Abundant Robotics spins out of SRI to bring apple-picking robots to the farm"

by Lora Kolodny
August 10, 1916

----------


## Airicist

Article "SRI Spin-off Abundant Robotics Developing Autonomous Apple Vacuum"

by Evan Ackerman
August 15, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Robotic apple picker trials continue in Washington

Published on Oct 28, 2016




> A vacuum picker under development by Abundant Robotics of Menlo Park, California, has the apple industry closer than it’s ever been to fully automating harvest — a potential game changer for growers and the industry at large. Abundant co-founders Dan Steere and Curt Salisbury talk about the latest trials during a demonstration in a Central Washington orchard in 2016. (© TJ Mullinax/Good Fruit Grower)

----------


## Airicist

"Apple-picking robot targets labour-hungry fruit sector in Australia"

by Laurissa Smith
May 29, 2017

----------

